# 43 and about 2 start round 2.... EEEEEKKKKK



## msparos (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all,

i've had success with IVF and my lo is 15 months. I have 3 more embryos on ice and I'm ready to give it a go. They only want me to take one embryo this time and not two (which is what I wanted, my lo was 1 of 2) I'm back next week for a further clinic appt and a scan. My nurse appt is the the following week to get everything started. 

I'm a little complicated with my health and I will be a private patient this time paying just for the insertion and drugs. 

Anyone else at this stage?

xxx


----------



## Rabbit100 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi Msparos

Looks like this has been read lots but with no responses wondering if you may have more luck on the hoping for another miracle section of the board, when I was looking at that there did seem to be a mix of ages including over 40 on there.

Good luck with your journey for baby number 2 (or possibly 2&3 if you do go for 2 embryos)
Rx


----------



## msparos (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you Rabbit100 for replying. 

I have found an over 40's group that are a great help.


----------



## Rabbit100 (Oct 26, 2010)

Brilliant, I know sometimes if you reach out in a post and get lots of views but no response it can be disheartening but sometimes it's just about finding the right place, glad you have found some help

X


----------



## Sunny002 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi Ladies,

Please forgive me as I'm a newbie and I keep loosing threads, have no idea how to update my profile or write a signature etc however I have spent years lurking.  

Msparos how did you get on with your et, how many did they transfer in the end?

The reason I ask is I'm 43 in two weeks & have just completed my first IVF, I don't have any children & 5 previous losses all after seeing a heart beat. Along with one tube & immune issues. I only had 4 healthy embryos and the clinic would only transfer 2, I kinda repeatedly insisted that they transfer 3 and thankfully they did in the end. As for my 1 healthy embryo they sadly refused to freeze it as they didn't think it would survive the thawing process due to my age.

Fingers crossed they transferred the 2 you wanted & that it all goes well for you xx


----------

